# RTA apps you can suggest



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

What APP is good on our cell phones to use for RTA?
(real-time analyzer).

I want to know how sound should be in our cars?
or if the speakers are producing HIGHS, MIDS, LOWS, for intended music. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

AudioTool may be you best bet for Android. Only $6 or it was years back when I purchased it. Pretty good for a phone app.


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

Whatever app you use, don’t expect to get the best results using your phone mic. Those apps work best with a proper measurement mic. Dayton has a cheap one you can use with the phone, Dayton and minidsp both have a budget USB option to work with laptop and REW also.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll second the AudioTool app, had it installed for several years now and it works pretty well. The UI takes a little getting used to, but has gotten better over the years. The one issue your phone/tablet/etc.'s built in mic are usually crap. If you want something a little bit better, but still not great I'd pickup the Dayton iMM-6.

iMM-6


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll third the Audio Tool App and Dayton iMM-6 Mic. For quick down and dirty tune it can't be beat. For professional tune use USB Mic and REW. Whats really nice about a phone app is the size and convienience. Its also fairly accurate.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I also started with the IMM-6, but to be honest, I got different results with every Android device I used with it. Not sure if Android does something funky with the headphone jack (AGC, etc) or what, but I simply couldn't use it because I couldn't trust it's accuracy since I got different results with every device. No idea which one was "valid".  I still have the IMM-6 somewhere - it would be interesting to compare a measurement of my system with it and REW/UMIk-1 - just to see how "different" the results are.

Originally, when I was first getting into this whole car audio tuning thing, I was hell-bent on using basic tools (IMM-6 and the Android AudioTools app) to measure and tune my system. I quickly realized that it just wasn't worth it (just like everyone else told me when I first started on this forum!) - and that I _really_ needed to just get a decent USB MIC and learn how to use REW. 

To me, knowing what I now know, if you are serious enough to measure your system, I would just get a UMIK-1 and use REW and do it right. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

MF Toker said:


> AudioTool may be you best bet for Android. Only $6 or it was years back when I purchased it. Pretty good for a phone app.


$10 a couple years ago when I bought it.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I paid $7.99 for AudioTool in April 2014. Works nice. I had to get a USB-C to TRRS adapter for the iMM6 mic to use on the latest phone without the legacy headset/audio jack. Recently i saw they have a "save curve" feature. So i decided to saved my home audio curve (spacious sound of martinlogan + svs), made this my personal reference and then tweaked the car to sound to about the same lol. Also duplicated the crossover frequency for the sub. In the vehicle I used to have to turn the bass up for some old tracks/tunes (not enough bass) and then sometimes down (too much bass on some newer tracks). Then there i was wondering why i really didn't have to do this with the home stereo (has plenty of bass, and not enough to warrant changing any bass control for various music). Now i can also listen to all the old and new tracks in the vehicle without touching the tone setting (surprised me, common knowledge is we sometimes have to do this with different albums).


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

I went to the audio car pro installer shop near me, is a $40-$60 charge 'fair' in "TUNING" my sound in my Jeep JL 2 door?
They mentioned they would put a sound-module in the center console or driver seat, and they tune the sound by adjusting my Alpine PowerPack 445u AMP. I want to know if my HIGHS and Mids are doing what they are supposed to do.

The LOWS are wonderful because I have a 10" JL Audio Powered built-in amp Subwoofer (400 RMS) in the back. Btw, I'll definitely check that AudioTool, thanks.


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

If that's the total price it's not bad if they do a decent tune. The good tuners here charge around $300.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

kknowles said:


> I went to the audio car pro installer shop near me, is a $40-$60 charge 'fair' in "TUNING" my sound in my Jeep JL 2 door?
> They mentioned they would put a sound-module in the center console or driver seat, and they tune the sound by adjusting my Alpine PowerPack 445u AMP. I want to know if my HIGHS and Mids are doing what they are supposed to do.
> 
> The LOWS are wonderful because I have a 10" JL Audio Powered built-in amp Subwoofer (400 RMS) in the back. Btw, I'll definitely check that AudioTool, thanks.


That PowerPack 445u seems to only have selectable crossovers and adjustable gains for front and rear, so $40-60 seems about right.


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

kknowles said:


> I went to the audio car pro installer shop near me, is a $40-$60 charge 'fair' in "TUNING" my sound in my Jeep JL 2 door?
> They mentioned they would put a sound-module in the center console or driver seat, and they tune the sound by adjusting my Alpine PowerPack 445u AMP. I want to know if my HIGHS and Mids are doing what they are supposed to do.
> 
> The LOWS are wonderful because I have a 10" JL Audio Powered built-in amp Subwoofer (400 RMS) in the back. Btw, I'll definitely check that AudioTool, thanks.


That's cheap. Do it.


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

Will definitely do, thanks!


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

kknowles said:


> I went to the audio car pro installer shop near me, is a $40-$60 charge 'fair' in "TUNING" my sound in my Jeep JL 2 door?
> They mentioned they would put a sound-module in the center console or driver seat, and they tune the sound by adjusting my Alpine PowerPack 445u AMP. I want to know if my HIGHS and Mids are doing what they are supposed to do.
> 
> The LOWS are wonderful because I have a 10" JL Audio Powered built-in amp Subwoofer (400 RMS) in the back. Btw, I'll definitely check that AudioTool, thanks.


If you want to pay 60 bucks....they will set your gains. Thats it. Thats all you have to adjust. You can do that yourself. With a just a little bit of work. The shop is just gonna charge you for an hour. Takes about 5 mins to set the gains and xover on a simple system such as yours.


----------

